# face lift



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Ever since this face lift. I cant find any new post since last visit. Plus I guess all prior post are gone. There were some I liked to revisit. on occassion.

I didnt know this was comming.

Looks good but where is the old stuff.

thank you.


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

I would like to see the return of new post since last visit added to the new site design.

Thank you.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I found it it is directly below the view your posts. an inch or so. but I still cant make heads or tails of this compared to the old one. but I also have not had time to play with it either. I will in time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not one post was lost during the conversion.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

thats good to know. I go back and look at several of them.

Thanks chris.


----------

